

The Top Ten Reasons iTunes Sucks - kwamenum86
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/The_Top_Ten_Reasons_iTunes_Sucks

======
callmeed
Top 5 reasons iTunes doesn't suck:

My wife, who is not a geek, can: 1\. Import CDs 2\. Buy music 3\. Arrange
playlists 4\. Sync her iPhone 5\. Burn CDs

All without help or frustration.

~~~
run4yourlives
Double mod up (if I could) for buying music and burning cd's.

itunes makes this dead simple.

------
kwamenum86
iTunes is in no way sub-par so I think the language is a little strong,
however, I think that just like many pieces of popular software it is not
necessarily the best. Indeed, people with free time and some know how have
come up with pretty cool product features that rival or surpass some of
Apple's features. Aren't we allowed to demand more even though the product is
already good?

